# 1969 Schwinn Varsity Tourist campus green....



## bikepaulie

A beautiful example of an early, last-year model Schwinn Varsity Tourist in campus green. Frame stamped Nov ‘68 with all ‘69 components.


----------



## GTs58

I really doubt there's another one nicer than that.


----------



## morton

As they used to say in the 60's...........groovey!


----------



## Sven

*Man....That's one sweet ride!*


----------



## rollfaster

Almost looks to be in NOS condition, beautiful example!!


----------



## Eric Amlie

Amazing time capsule!
That's the right setup for a tourist style bike. I have a '65 Varsity tourist, and the downtube shifters are just too far of a reach down from the upright seating position.


----------



## stoney

bikepaulie said:


> A beautiful example of an early, last-year model Schwinn Varsity Tourist in campus green. Frame stamped Nov ‘68 with all ‘69 components.
> 
> View attachment 829954
> 
> View attachment 829955
> 
> View attachment 829957
> 
> View attachment 829958
> 
> View attachment 829959




WOW, NOS maybe?


----------



## stingray66

There out there her ismy 72 green and my 75 chestnut


----------



## Sven

*This is my '73 "Tourist" clone.

 *


----------



## Oilit

I've always liked Suburbans because let's face it, they're more comfortable than the drop-bar "racing" bikes. What's worse is that Varsities and Continentals were too heavy for real racing, they were basically Suburbans in drag, pretending to be something they weren't. But the touring Varsity was an honest bike and it had more chrome than the Suburban ever had! @bikepaulie, that's a beautiful example! @stingray66, your bikes look very clean too! Did you do the modifications?


----------



## harpon

Hope I'm not being too repetitive-
Here's my first Schwinn - a campus green Varsity I bought in early '68.
When my sister snapped this photo,  both Martin Luther King and Bobby Kennedy were alive- in just a few months they were gone.  I was 14.


----------

